# RAFFLE #11 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MONEY SENT FOR NUMBERS 88 75 12 32


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Money sent for 55,57,58,59,63and 64


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Paypal sent, dibs on #'s 8, 31, 36, 47, & 84. Daddy needs some new shoes for his baby.


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

payment sent for #3 and # 79


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

would this include a set of 72 spoke cross wires?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

does this include gold also?


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

payment sent for 51 48 25 89 33


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

payment sent for 22 49 62


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

54 & 74 Taken  :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 2 2008, 02:19 AM~10995327
> *100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> ...


 :uh: what numbers are taken


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 2 2008, 06:19 PM~11000966
> *:uh: what numbers are taken
> *


x2


my number already got jacked


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

what numbers are taken?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY FOR THE DELAY BEEN WORKIN ON THESE CARS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent for 38, 40, 50, 68


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

thats a good way to get started.. everyones buyin like 4 or 5 :biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jul 3 2008, 10:57 AM~11005130
> *thats a good way to get started.. everyones buyin like 4 or 5  :biggrin:
> *


damn rite lets get this bitch done i need some rims :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

56 & 76


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

numbers 66, 72 & 83 for groucho
paypal sent


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i sent mine..i hope i win this time!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

96, 46, 87, 15, 26


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

payment sent for #27
:nicoderm:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 2 2008, 08:10 PM~11000911
> *54 & 74 Taken  :biggrin:
> *


39 & 95 Now taken also :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn JD, Get ready to start raffle 12... This mug is moving fast!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

not even 48 hours in and half the bored is bought. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 3 2008, 11:54 PM~11010389
> *Damn JD, Get ready to start raffle 12... This mug is moving fast!
> *


THERES ALLREADY A RAFFLE 12 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

PAYMENT SENT FOR #90 WITH PAYPAL.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

payment sent for 17, 28,73,86


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

payment sent for #24


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PAYMENT SENT FOR #7


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

payment sent for 61,14,21,65 ......


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

payment sent for #'s 6,13,43,97 with paypal. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

paypal sent for #67 and #82 :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

paypal sent for 9 and 99


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

37 left :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

payment sent for 44 and 45 i need another set


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

lets see the updated board..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IF YOU DONT SEE YOU NAME AND NUMBERS ITS BECAUSE AFTER 11 RAFFLES PEOPLE STILL DONT PUT THERE SCREEN NAME AND #'S IN THE MEMO OF THE PAYMENT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im guilty i fucked up and sent a payment with out any info once then sent a second one with out my screen name :angry:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 5 2008, 12:45 PM~11017431
> *im guilty i fucked up and sent a payment with out any info  once then sent a second one with out my screen name  :angry:
> *


yeah me too bro,my badd i sent $60 bucks for numbers 14,21,61,65 feliciano(twotyme) and forgot that info this time....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 5 2008, 11:45 AM~11017431
> *im guilty i fucked up and sent a payment with out any info  once then sent a second one with out my screen name  :angry:
> *


being ive never playd before i was confused :biggrin: i bought #78 and a quick pick


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 4 2008, 08:02 PM~11014977
> *paypal sent for #67 and #82 :biggrin:
> *


oh snap you finally played :0


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

payment for #19...

come on #19


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

payment for #81


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

81S GONE


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 5 2008, 01:57 PM~11017706
> *81S GONE
> *


did you get me pm???


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 5 2008, 12:23 PM~11017576
> *oh snap you finally played  :0
> *


yea i didnt even know these were still happening, i dont ever come in the tire and wheel forum. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

Payment sent for # 5 & 78 
I think I put all the raffle info in the memo :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM WERE ALMOST DONE


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

30 to go


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*just sent pay pal # 18 #42 #69 !!!!!!*_


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 5 2008, 10:33 PM~11020039
> *DAMM WERE ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ALRIGHT ZENITH ILL TAKE 16,18,29,23,AND 93 THANKS HOMIE..........


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JUST TO LET YALL KNOW IT FIRST COME ON THE NUMBERS PICKED

EVEN THOUGH YOU POST DOSENTMEAN YOU WERE 1ST

RIDINDRTY64 
18'S GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 6 2008, 09:03 AM~11021396
> *JUST TO LET YALL KNOW IT FIRST COME ON THE NUMBERS PICKED
> 
> EVEN THOUGH YOU POST DOSENTMEAN YOU WERE 1ST
> ...



_*#### 34 ?????*_


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

wow this one is going fast


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

payment sent for #60


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 6 2008, 09:06 AM~11021407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  almost


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP..........


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

c'mon # 37


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

4,35,52,53,85,91,92,94


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

this one is going quick 41 chevy get ur numbers homie..............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

need an update


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jul 6 2008, 10:18 PM~11025978
> *this one is going quick 41 chevy get ur numbers homie..............
> *


i got 2 on this one


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

ok, payment sent for #'s 11,30,71,80


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 6 2008, 11:10 PM~11025929
> *4,35,52,53,85,91,92,94
> *


4'S GONE ALLREADY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

shit this one is gonna end quick


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 12:49 AM~11026476
> *4'S GONE ALLREADY
> *


 70


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 6 2008, 11:53 PM~11026488
> *
> 
> 
> ...




   :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

:0 hno:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

cross your fingers homies.........


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent # 1 & 2


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

tothetop


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This WILL be over today!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sendin payment for #41 is it still good


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

c'mon for Native Money  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

just got 10 20 and 98... just sent the money... werd...


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:wow: hno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Lets do this!!!!


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

oh hell yes...lets make this happen
:yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 7 2008, 11:06 AM~11028486
> *This WILL be over today!!!!
> *



Told you :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Iam game...


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

Doo... my mail jeep would look sick with some Zenith's!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

alright maybe the 6th time is the charm.......hahahahahahahaalol


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DRAWING TONITEAT 5PM


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 12:46 PM~11029299
> *DRAWING TONITEAT 5PM
> *


 hno:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

damn i hav to wait till 5


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

my new wheels are gunna look hella good


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

alright ill be back at 5 ...................


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

WOW... this one went fast didnt even take a week


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LIKE IT USED TOO


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 12:45 PM~11029290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: can you get a half naked chick to pull the winners number so atleast the losers get to see there lose in style LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

good idea tony.... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn this one went quick as hell :thumbsup: and I'm still pullin for Native Money



is that cali 5 or ny 5
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh shit another set headed my way :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 03:24 PM~11030365
> *oh shit another set headed my way  :biggrin:
> *


are you gonna donate this set to charity and get purple? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

who ever wins ill trade some dough and a pretty new set of all chrome two ear dzzsssssss...........lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

allmost


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Iamma wait right here... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 04:44 PM~11031062
> *Iamma wait right here... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: i got front row step back a few feet :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 04:48 PM~11031098
> *:twak: i got front row step back a few feet :biggrin:
> *


Im bigger i just DEEBO'D both you guys LOL hope this shit goes down at 5 im sitting here sweating my ass off when i coudl be out looking for bitches lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

your gunna be sweating cause i called and asked him to do it at 11pm :biggrin:


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

Throw some Z's on that bitch!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 04:53 PM~11031127
> *your gunna be sweating cause i called and asked him to do it at 11pm :biggrin:
> *


LOL thanks ill lose some more weight and pull more hoes then :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 05:53 PM~11031127
> *your gunna be sweating cause i called and asked him to do it at 11pm :biggrin:
> *


fuck that I close shop at 6pm and cant fuckin wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 03:56 PM~11031154
> *fuck that I close shop at 6pm and cant fuckin wait.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

popcorn ,penuts. $1.00


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 05:58 PM~11031167
> *x2
> *


how do you want them if you win??

72 spoke candy red dish & hub :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 05:01 PM~11031189
> *popcorn ,penuts.  $1.00 BIGTONY WINNING PRICELESS
> *


I AGREE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

caronas $4.00


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

When is the next drawing?I missed out!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im a proud winner of raffle #9 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

raffle 12 is for ballers 25 tickets 100 per ticket


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 7 2008, 06:04 PM~11031204
> *:biggrin:
> *


what are you puttin them on??? :biggrin:


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 05:07 PM~11031222
> *raffle 12 is for ballers 25 tickets 100 per ticket
> *



daaaaayyyyyuuuum 15 bucks broke my bank


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

anyone want to buy one of my spots $100.00


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev+Jul 7 2008, 05:07 PM~11031220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 06:07 PM~11031220
> *im a proud winner of raffle #9 :biggrin:
> *


and you won the daytons too huh?


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

It's killin' me!!! lol...


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DAM I HAVE TO HEAD TO WORK SOON hno: hno: hno:


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 05:08 PM~11031234
> *anyone want to buy one of my spots $100.00
> *


i'll let ya know tonight if i want one of your spots for 100...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 05:08 PM~11031228
> *what are you puttin them on??? :biggrin:
> *


my 95 bigbody wouldn't mind taking a brake from the d's for some z's. :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 05:54 PM~11031141
> *LOL thanks ill lose some more weight and pull more hoes then  :biggrin:
> *


this baller gunna buy 5 spots in the baller raffle right Tony??


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 7 2008, 06:10 PM~11031249
> *my 95 bigbody wouldn't mind taking a brake from the d's for some z's. :biggrin:
> *


me niether..... :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 05:10 PM~11031254
> *this baller gunna buy 5 spots in the baller raffle right Tony??
> *


 Thanks for telling me BUY ME 5 SPOTS TOO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 06:12 PM~11031272
> *Thanks for telling me BUY ME 5 SPOTS TOO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

somebody put a picture of a fine bitch so we can look at something while we wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 05:16 PM~11031295
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

that shit was working a minute ago... :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

he's at the taco truck give him a few minutes


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 05:14 PM~11031287
> *somebody put a picture of a fine bitch so we can look at something while we wait.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:0 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

oh hell yes :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks now we can wait paitently :biggrin:


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 05:18 PM~11031312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn now im gunna be busy during the raffle


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

:nicoderm: im ready for another set of z's


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

thats a nice bigbody! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 05:18 PM~11031312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

Heres somthin' fine...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: regal ryda, RIDINDRTY64, TYTE95, beemc, 41chev, LowMailJeep, spookybonus, ILLVILLE, BIGTONY, lowrivi1967, 1938_MASTER, NaptownSwangin, TwOtYme


Damn its a gang in here watchin this one ttt for NATIVE MONEY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 05:18 PM~11031312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody likes BUTTCHEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 04:27 PM~11031389
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: regal ryda, RIDINDRTY64, TYTE95, beemc, 41chev, LowMailJeep, spookybonus, ILLVILLE, BIGTONY, lowrivi1967, 1938_MASTER, NaptownSwangin, TwOtYme
> Damn its a gang in here watchin this one ttt for NATIVE MONEY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 2 2008, 01:11 AM~10995312
> *I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY THE SOUND DOSENT WORK ANYMORE BUT ANYWAY THE WINNER IS
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11031403



:biggrin: that fucked me up til i looked at the date


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 7 2008, 04:29 PM~11031403
> *
> *


so who won ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 05:31 PM~11031415
> *so who won ?
> *


no one yet :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 05:31 PM~11031415
> *so who won ?
> *


thats the one I won Cheese


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuck I cant even sit down.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev+Jul 7 2008, 04:32 PM~11031419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 04:33 PM~11031422
> *fuck I cant even sit down.... :biggrin:
> *


hemroids ? :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 06:34 PM~11031432
> *hemroids ? :biggrin:
> *


ormigas :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 05:34 PM~11031432
> *hemroids ? :biggrin:
> *


You beat me to that one LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 04:37 PM~11031447
> *ormigas :biggrin:
> *


 fire red or traditional black ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 05:42 PM~11031488
> *AND THE WINNER IS
> 
> 
> *


#57 THATS ME YEA BOY THANKS JD


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

damn , congrats bigtony. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats Tony


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

Damn it!!!!! Congrats


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 05:44 PM~11031510
> *#57 THATS ME YEA BOY THANKS JD
> *


damn way to go bigtony


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

congrats big tony


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

congrats man


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn... my Jeep would have been clownin'... Congrats!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

$Ill give you $500 bucks buddy....tony congrats........................fuck


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

maby next time.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

this lil zenith family is gettin bigger and bigger.....JD's takin over one car at a time :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks guy with has much as i spend entering all the raffles i could have almost cashed out a set LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 06:51 PM~11031588
> *Thanks guy with has much as i spend entering all the raffles i could have almost cashed out a set LOL :biggrin:
> *


Iam happy for you


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

this guys lucky he once won a car in a raffle to........  a nice euro cutlass.que no?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 05:56 PM~11031622
> *this guys lucky he once won a car in a raffle to........  a nice euro cutlass.que no?
> *


Dont forget the 13's i sold you i won those for $20 LOL i won a set of 14's and a chrome moter for $40 and that cutlass cost me $100 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CONGRATS TO YOU BIGTONY JUST HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY 

THEY SAY 13 IS THE UNLUCKY NUMBER BUT FOR A LAY-IT-LOW MEMBER ITS GONNA BE HIS LUCKY NUMBER CHECK OUT WHAT RAFFLE #13 IS


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 06:08 PM~11031731
> *CONGRATS TO YOU BIGTONY JUST HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY
> 
> THEY SAY 13 IS THE UNLUCKY NUMBER BUT FOR A LAY-IT-LOW MEMBER ITS GONNA BE HIS LUCKY NUMBER CHECK OUT WHAT RAFFLE #13 IS
> *


congrats tony! now stop buying tickets and give the rest of us a chance :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11031782
> *congrats tony! now stop buying tickets and give the rest of us a chance :biggrin:
> *


NO THE WINNERS SHOULD STILL PLAY


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn.. I was 1 number away..  Anyways congrats BIGTONY! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: congrats Tony!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 7 2008, 06:08 PM~11031731
> *CONGRATS TO YOU BIGTONY JUST HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY
> 
> THEY SAY 13 IS THE UNLUCKY NUMBER BUT FOR A LAY-IT-LOW MEMBER ITS GONNA BE HIS LUCKY NUMBER CHECK OUT WHAT RAFFLE #13 IS
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 7 2008, 11:46 PM~11545486
> *TTT
> *


Whats up Jd checking the status of the wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 01:45 AM~11662701
> *Whats up Jd checking the status of the wheels
> *


IN THE WORKS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 22 2008, 12:46 AM~11662705
> *IN THE WORKS
> *


Coo cant wait to see them bad boys


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2008, 11:52 AM~11664786
> *Coo cant wait to see them bad boys
> *


SAW THE POWDER COAT DONE TODAY WOWOWOWOWO NICE COLOR
WHEELS WILL BE DONE FRIDAY OR SAT
GOTTA GET AT ME ABOUT THE SHIPPING


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 24 2008, 08:02 PM~11691317
> *SAW THE POWDER COAT DONE TODAY WOWOWOWOWO NICE COLOR
> WHEELS WILL BE DONE FRIDAY OR SAT
> GOTTA GET AT ME ABOUT THE SHIPPING
> *


Keep the pics just to my pm please LOL :biggrin: also pm me what shipping will be to Everett Wa 98208


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 24 2008, 08:02 PM~11691317
> *SAW THE POWDER COAT DONE TODAY WOWOWOWOWO NICE COLOR
> WHEELS WILL BE DONE FRIDAY OR SAT
> GOTTA GET AT ME ABOUT THE SHIPPING
> *


 hno: :0  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to see them


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2008, 03:20 AM~11693888
> *Keep the pics just to my pm please LOL :biggrin:  also pm me what shipping will be to Everett Wa 98208
> *


Wtf damm shit no pics after all this time :biggrin:its okay $100


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 28 2008, 11:35 AM~11720154
> *Wtf damm shit no pics after all this time  :biggrin:its okay  $100
> *


LOL you can post them i just want to keep some suspense LOL pm me when they all ready ill paypal u then


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 02:19 AM~11725577
> *LOL you can post them i just want to keep some suspense LOL pm me when they all ready ill paypal u then
> *


WHEELS ARE DONE PICS WILL BE UP TOMORROW AND THEN SHIPPED LATER IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 01:21 AM~11725585
> *WHEELS ARE DONE PICS WILL BE UP TOMORROW AND THEN SHIPPED LATER IN THE DAY  :biggrin:
> *


The money has been sent!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 01:21 AM~11725585
> *WHEELS ARE DONE PICS WILL BE UP TOMORROW AND THEN SHIPPED LATER IN THE DAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 12:20 PM~11728216
> *:biggrin:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


RAFFLE #11 WINNER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> RAFFLE #11 WINNER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 05:00 PM~11731591
> *RAFFLE #11 WINNER
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT THOSE LOOK BAD ASS THANKS MAN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 07:28 PM~11732537
> *TIGHT THOSE LOOK BAD ASS THANKS MAN
> *


GLADE YOU LIKE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 06:37 PM~11732608
> *GLADE YOU LIKE
> *


HOW COULD I NOT  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 05:00 PM~11731591
> *RAFFLE #11 WINNER
> 
> 
> ...


This is what ^^^^^ are for thanks JD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 11:55 PM~11735586
> *This is what ^^^^^ are for thanks JD
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THE COLORS ARE SO CLOSE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 10:57 PM~11735600
> *WOW  THE COLORS ARE SO CLOSE :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING INTO THE BLUETURE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2008, 12:14 AM~11735696
> *LOOKING INTO THE BLUETURE
> *


WOW


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2008, 11:14 PM~11735696
> *LOOKING INTO THE BLUETURE
> *


20 years from now?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 30 2008, 07:13 AM~11736913
> *20 years from now?
> *


Sorry i dont have ADD like you and change my cars faster than my underwear lile YOU


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DID YOU GETEM YET


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 2 2008, 12:22 PM~11760529
> *DID YOU GETEM YET
> *


Fed ex just showed up man they are TIGHT thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Great post a pic of you holding them


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 2 2008, 01:07 PM~11760947
> *Great post a pic of you holding them
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 02:26 PM~11761106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD REAL GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 04:00 PM~11731591
> *RAFFLE #11 WINNER
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

